# Are these weeds or herbs?(links to their pics)



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

I thought I would do links since the pics are large for details. I used my wedding ring in 2 pics to show the size comparison. I think the one is a young and small yarrow patch, but I am not positive.
Anyone know what these are and if they are weed or useful herb? Thank you for your insight!

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b63/lunagardens/april2008012.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b63/lunagardens/april2008017.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b63/lunagardens/april2008016.jpg

~Tammie


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

the first one is most likely dog fennel. the second one is something that i just pulled two wheel barrow loads of yesterday before i broke ground in the garden, lol. it also fools you if you are expecting Indian Blanket (gaillardia). the third is something i forget from my 9th grade biology class.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

1. meloc is right
2. looks familiar but it's easier when they are blooming. miner's lettuce?
3. the name escapes me but i am pretty sure it is in the mint family (look for square stems) non-native, but used to be sowed as a nitrogen fixer to improve the soil.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

#3 might be henbit, Google for images and compare with your plants...... if so it is edible and makes a nice addition to a salad. It's a bit "wild" by itself, at least to my taste. Don't try cooking it, you'll get green slime.......


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

The third one is an obnotious weed here!

It is a spring thing and takes over this place very quickly. If you drive around in the country and see a nice purple hue to the pastures that is wat is blooming.

I don't know its name but I don't like it even though the goats and ground hogs do.


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

The first one looks like night shade. It probably isn't.
Also stinging nettle is like that and low to the ground but it really hurts to walk through.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

yes, #3 is henbit.


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

Best guesses...

The first is Yarrow, Achillia millefolium. It is a vulnerary ( used to staunch blood flow from a wound) The Achillia in the botanical name is from Achilles, a Greek hero of the Trojan war, who carried lots of this plant, dried, to use for soliders wounds. it is also antiseptic and antimicrobial. it is the neosporin of the herbal world.

The second I am not sure of, might could get it if I saw it in context. (id is much easier if you are looking at the plant in person) a wiiiilllllldd guess is evening primrose.

The third is purple dead nettle. Lamium purpureum. it is very closely related to henbit (L. amplexicaule). it is purportedly edible but I don't like it raw and haven't tried it cooked. 

I should mention here that the difference between weed and herb is nothing. A weed, by definition, is a plant that is growing where you don't want it to. An herb, by definition, is a plant that does not contain lignin (is not woody)
I am sure that you are really asking " are these plants worthless or valuable?" And the answer to that, of course, is really up to you. Personally, I am quite partial to Yarrow, since i have the unfortunate habit of being fairly accident prone and have too many occasions to use it. The dead nettle I consider fairly worthless, though it is a great harbinger of spring and for that reason alone makes me feel good when is see it. It is also a great place to hide those purple easter eggs.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Wildcrofthollow said:


> Best guesses...
> 
> 
> The third is purple dead nettle. Lamium purpureum. it is very closely related to henbit (L. amplexicaule). it is purportedly edible but I don't like it raw and haven't tried it cooked.


Thank you so much!! I knew it was not henbit, I have both henbit and #3 and they are different. I have always called #3 Garden Mint, because I did not know what it was. It is over most of my garden. I am not fond of it! Purple Dead Nettle, never would have guessed that was its name.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

I have confirmed ID on #3 as purple dead nettle and am almost positive #1 is yarrow. That #2 is tricky and I may just uproot it and place it where the mower will not get to it- that way I can see what it becomes for a more accurate ID with flowers.
Thank you to everyone- The books at the library can be a bit hard to id with when the pics are not closeups of leaves and yound plants...
~Tammie


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

2) is a wild lettuce. I don't remember the name of it but I have a lot of it here and ID'd it a year or two ago. Right here on these forums as a matter of fact. Edible but not particularly tasty. It's actually rated a 3 of 5 on the narcotics list with compounds resembling opiates and will help with pain in some instances. Do NOT however, take my word for it if you decide to munch on some. Make sure your ID is 100% correct.


----------

